# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  defect?

## iIiastro4KiIi

My m3d Micro is running some grey hatchbox pla. I've noticed for a long while that it hasn't been sticking to the build platform with the plan that it came with. it stopped printing overall for a few weeks until i got the matchbox. it was not sticking to the bed for most of the prints.it has been sitting in my basement for a couple months now. i tried to use it but Now the X axis arms are going crooked about 1/2 hour into every print. Im using a Low Poly Pikachu as a test. I'm hoping i can still get a refund.

Is it a defect; or is this happening to a lot of people? :Confused: 

(not saying there isn't a lot of people that have m3d defects :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## DidsburyMakerspace

I would say it's a defect. I've been using our Micro for months and I can't remember having those problems. But the sticking issue could be because your bed isn't level or is dirty. You could try cleaning it with some rubbing alcohol and see if that helps? Otherwise I'd contact support and see if they can do anything about it.

----------


## tyrannousrug2

I have the Micro, and it works perfectly fine for me. I will have had my printer for a year now starting on Christmas, and it is like it is still brand new. So far, M3D has been an outstanding company. I had an issue with my filament, and after a couple of pictures, they sent me a brand new spool. I would email them and ask them for help. They answer fast!!!

----------

